# Tough Cinnamon Rolls HELP!!!!! PLZ



## nettie803 (Oct 5, 2010)

hi my name is annette, i enjoy trying to make something following the recipes. however i am having trouble with my cinnamon rolls.

i follow the recipes as instructed, but when it comes to the final result they come out really tough and not fluffy and moist. how can i get that result. if any one has any pointers on how to make these the best cinnamon rolls i would really appreciate the help...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Recipe?

Technique?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Let them rest and rise and don't overwork dough.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

without the recipe it's hard. But milk is important and butter in the dough - add the butter at the end of kneading, whatever the recipe says, and add it in small slivers, not melted, but room temp is ok, or cold.   Softness comes from milk or better, buttermilk.  But give us the recipe and we can help better.

Ed, why do you say don;t overwork the dough, it should be a yeast dough, right?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, But some places still let it rest and then form it.(double handling) I say form it first then proof or let it rest.


----------



## nettie803 (Oct 5, 2010)

*DOUGH: *1 (1/4oz) pkg dry active yeast 1 c warm milk 1/2 c sugar 1/3c butter 1 tsp salt 2 eggs 4 c flour

*FILLING:* 1 c. packed brown sugar 2 1/2 tbs cinnamon 1/3 c soften butter 

*ROLLS*: Dissolve the yeast in the warm milk in a large bowl. Add sugar, salt, butter, and flour mix well.
Knead the dough into a large ball. put in a bowl cover and let rise in warm place about 1 hour or until the dough has doubled.
Roll out the doughon lightly floured surface, until approx. 21" long x 16"wide and approx 1/4" thick
*note: i read that they come out moist n fluffy without preheating oven, but not to sure.*

*FILLING: *Combine brown sugar and cinnamon in a small bowl. set aside.
spread softened butter over the surface of the dough, then sprinkle the sugar mixture evenly over the surface.
working carefully from the long edge roll the dough down to the bottom edge.
cut the dough into 1 3/4" slices and place in a lightly greased pan. cover and let rise until they double in size.
bake for 10- 15 minutes or until lightly golden brown.
*As for the filling i tried 3 different types. i tried the brown sugar (which made then hard from the melted sugar crystalizing after cooling). i tried regular sugar which was good but it didnt really give it a sweet feeling. and i tried both brown n regular sugar and it did the same exact thing that happened just with the brown sugar.*

*i really appreciate all the help, advice and tips you have given me....*


----------



## nettie803 (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont know if this is any help but i live in Merida, yucatan, mx and the climate is some what humid 99% of the time could that also be a problem.

i also do everything by hand and whisk because i dont have a bread mechine.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Ed's advice is good, you may be overhandling the dough a bit. Also try mixing the brown sugar and butter together first so its an even mixture like a pan smear.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I've made many sweet and regular breads, but have never had bread come out tough and dry for overkneading, but maybe after it';s done the first rise you want to handle it less.  Still i really don;t think this makes dough hard or dry or tough.

I would try kneading in the butter at the end, which makes it soft and rises better. 

But you didn;t say what temperature you used for cooking it.  You may have used too hot or too cold - too hot might make the sugar caramelize more and harden the dough around it, too cold and it would have to stay too long in the oven to cook through, and would dry out in the process.


----------



## kathys (Feb 18, 2010)

Using too much flour when rolling out the dough could be drying out the dough.  Also you want to use a pastry brush and brush off any remaining flour before adding the fillings.


----------

